

I overlaid paulgb Facebook connections world map with countries. Thoughts? - jonchui

So I loved Paul's visualization of facebook connections and how it drew a map of the world. But I wanted to see the actual country lines. Thoughts?<p>http://ow.ly/3tYy8
======
junkbit
Pretty strong correlation with democracy

~~~
junkbit
Also, Greenland is missing :)

~~~
jonchui
indeed.

